# Mountain biking Portugal



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

last friday in Sintra with more two friends. Beautiful morning of mountain bike.
http://omeuadmiravelcantinho.blogspot.com/


----------



## JoseJu (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi, I´m from Portugal too, If you want to visit my blog: http://btt-mtb.blogspot.com


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

another beautiful morning of mountain bike with friends in the Sintra hills.
more pictures in my blog.http://omeuadmiravelcantinho.blogspot.com/


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Some video footage in Sintra






aBTTour nos trilhos de Sintra from Surfas on Vimeo.


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

Last sundayone more ridein the Sintra hills with more two friends.
more pics http://omeuadmiravelcantinho.blogspot.com/


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

one more mtb ride on the last sunday with friends in the hills of Grândola.

more pic. www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.blogspot.com


----------



## Perpetrator (Jul 8, 2007)

Surfas said:


> Some video footage in Sintra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These trails look like a blast! When I make it to Lisbon/Sintra with my bike I am going to pin you down for a ride!


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Rock garden before reaching Capuchos


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

and some old pics... (22-02-2005).
this trails are now - R.I.P.


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

O trilho das Pontes (The Bridge trails)

It was a fantastic trail with 11, I think, of wooden bridges!!

Now it was all Rip off!!

But were are those Rock Garden near Capuchos???


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

reaching Capuchos by road, turn left when you arrive at the gate
we do it downhill not up-hill

bons trilhos!


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

it`s a Nokia N78 and we can`t ask it for more, at least with this light (or lack of light!)
Really great!

Open the season of 2010 in the best way possible!!!


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

I saw that Intense at my last Sintra ride !!!

Today I'm at Ponte de Lima and here there are a lot of trails to ride. On October I take my Lisbon friends to ride Serra Amarela (Geres Natural Park)

Here I am at Ermida trail









Yesterday, Serra Amarela ....


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

hi Surfas, 
I liked your photo it Gêres, really is one of the best mountain to ride of MTB.

I also leave a film of Monsanto (close to Lisbon) made with a friend this weekend.

http://www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.blogspot.com/


----------



## amaxim (Jan 7, 2010)

*Want to travel across Portugal. Need you advice on rout*

Best wishes to all of you guys!

I'm planning to visit Portugal to travel by bicycle. Bicycle riding is my favorit way to discover the world.
I am going to avoid crowded "touristic" places  At the moment I am in process of planning the rout. You advice on what it would be is needed.
I'd like to be in Portugal in May for two or three weeks.
I live in ... Siberia, shortly  I bet you know about Siberia not more than I about Portugal


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Please visit www.portugalbike.com


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

hello amaxim

1.Portugal is one of the best countries in Europe for mtb because we have a good time all year for cycling.
2.You have several mountains from north to south for cycling.

As if you can help? when you are near the date you see contact me to show you some places you can do mtbike.

I will give some good areas to search. Serra de Sines, Serra do Geres, Monsanto (lisbon), Serra da Estrela, Serra de Sintra.

you can always see my blog www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com

see you soon

Migue Romão


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

When a region occopies more than 10% of all land available on earth people should at least search..... and with Internet it`s easy!

I think it may be one of the wildest and also dangerous (in terms of survival in the wild) places to MTBinking.

Also with X-files... LOL!


Regarding Portugal, look for tracks (GPS) ------> google
Lousã(nearest city Coimbra) and Sintra (nearest city Lisbon) - one of my favourits


----------



## amaxim (Jan 7, 2010)

Tkul said:


> Lousã(nearest city Coimbra) and Sintra (nearest city Lisbon) - one of my favourits





miguelromao said:


> hello amaxim
> 
> 1.Portugal is one of the best countries in Europe for mtb because we have a good time all year for cycling.
> 2.You have several mountains from north to south for cycling.
> ...


I found Monsanto
http://wikimapia.org/#lat=39.4626539&lon=-8.7117505&z=10&l=1&m=b&search=Monsanto

... Sintra ...
http://wikimapia.org/#lat=38.8&lon=-9.37&z=12&l=1&m=b&search=Sintra

... Coimbra
http://wikimapia.org/#lat=40.22&lon=-8.43&z=12&l=1&m=b&search=Coimbra

Can not find Serra de Sines, Serra do Geres and Serra da Estrela. Can you help me?

I visited www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com
Your photos are exciting, miguel! Yeah! Portugal is mountain biker's paradise, I see!



Tkul said:


> When a region occopies more than 10% of all land available on earth people should at least search..... and with Internet it`s easy!
> 
> I think it may be one of the wildest and also dangerous (in terms of survival in the wild) places to MTBinking.
> 
> Also with X-files... LOL!


In Siberia cycling season is from May to October. All the season the most terrific animal is moscito. Places just two hundred kilometres to north from my city Novosibirsk are almost absolutely impassable in summer due to bogs. In winter due to snow 

From October to May it all covered with snow (a lot of snow!  )
In winter my faivorit is snow-kiting.



Surfas said:


> Please visit www.portugalbike.com


Thnak you for the link! My plan is to take a 1000-1500km 12-20 days journey across the country.

Maybe start from Porto. Then Viseu-Guarda-Covihã-Fundão-Portalegre-Evora. Then to the south-west coast. Then east-ward to Spain.
Maybe I must change my mind? What do you think?

I want to present to you guys some of my travels. There are some photos, but comments are in Russian. I hope the photos will tell quite enough

Two week in Nagorny-Kharabakh and Armeniya
http://my-road.info/showtrack.html?id=8&lang=en

Hardcore mtb in high mountains in Kyrgyzstan
http://my-road.info/showtrack.html?id=2&lang=en

Weekend journey with my sons and friends nearby my city
http://my-road.info/showtrack.html?id=46&lang=en


----------



## jrmoore (Jan 9, 2010)

Guys, Happy new year, I am attending to go for my first MTB trip to Lisbon in February of this year. We attend to head for the "Serra de Sintra" (Sintra mountains). Just wondering if you have any soft copies of trails or maps, or if you could recommend where the best point is to start. Directions from Sintra town would be great, and we could figure it out from there. 

Any Help would be great. 

Cheers


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Jrmoore.

Don`t know when you may be here, but depending on your bike, we can have you on our ridding group:

XCinish - Kona & Marin early 90s rigid bikes (Kula/Eldridge Grade/Team Ti)
Enduro - Full suspension bikes - 150mm travel

contact via e-mail: [email protected]

Normally, people go to Capuchos (From Barragem da Mula/Lagoa Azul/others), and from there go to the South/Southwest part (Monge/Peninha/Malveira). Or go to Colares/Praia Grande (North/Nortwest).
I think you may find GPS routes on the internet!S


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

hi jrmoore.
I live close to the mountain of Sintra and know the all the tracks of the mountain well.
When you want to appear contact with me for my mail: [email protected] and we make a good rider in the mountain

MiguelRomão


----------



## jrmoore (Jan 9, 2010)

*Sintra Biking*

Thanks Miguel, at the moment, we are intending to go at the end of February. Are there actually marked coloured code trails in Sintra ? Like Red, Black etc. Or are they fire break trails and mountain tracks ?. Just trying to get a feel of what type of mountain biking we can expect. I have biked in Scotland, Marine MTs California and Ireland, all have coloured coded trails, for easy, intermediate and advanced.

Cheers

Jrmoore


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Here in Portugal there aren't anything like that in UK and USA.

Only the Lousã has the first trail park.
Here there aren't any type of trail maintenance!!! Some trails are becoming a problem with the upcoming riders for the past years like in Monsanto, a little mountain with a lot trickle technical trails near Lisbon.
Is a area that need some trail maintenance, and in some places in Monsanto is becoming urgent!!! And Sintra too, with some dowhnill and freeride trails is a place that are becoming hot with the prohibition of freeride in the area.

At Sintra you go to Lagoa Azul or Barragem do Rio da Mula and you can see a lot of bikers, talk to them and try with them some trails.


----------



## jrmoore (Jan 9, 2010)

Surfas, 

Thanks for the info, its much appreciated


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

hi jrmoore.
A full suspension bike to be better, since it is more comfortable.
If you come with a bike (CROSS COUNTRY) is also good.
Notifies you when you arrive.

(obrigado surfas)
Surfas said all he had to say about trails, is true.

can see more pic´s this weekand in www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com

cheers
MiguelRomão


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Sintra / 17th January 2010.

XC bikes... great trails... great riders... great weather! What else can we ask for? MORE TIME RIDING THIS TRAILS! :thumbsup:


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

Sintra, be it with mud, fallen trees, rain, cold, fog, heat or even snow as I've seen, it always just go mountain biking or hiking. That`s what I do once again with his friend Fernando in morning aimlessly rail but with pace who likes to enjoy the nature and mountain biking.
more pics in www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com


----------



## Perpetrator (Jul 8, 2007)

miguelromao said:


> Sintra, be it with mud, fallen trees, rain, cold, fog, heat or even snow as I've seen, it always just go mountain biking or hiking. That`s what I do once again with his friend Fernando in morning aimlessly rail but with pace who likes to enjoy the nature and mountain biking.
> more pics in www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com


Miguel,
Tenho dores dos cotovelos! Invejoso sou eu!


----------



## amaxim (Jan 7, 2010)

*Wow! Goole videoed a trip across the whole Russia!*

http://www.google.ru/intl/ru/landing/transsib/en.html
7 days from Moscow to Vladivostok by train!

Choose in Travel route "Ob river" and "Novosibirsk" to have a look at city I live 
"Krasnoyarsk" is the city I was born


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

loved it when I putted on the Russian Radio! 

it looks a bit flat, ain`t it?

Two photos from 2/3 weeks ago!


----------



## amaxim (Jan 7, 2010)

> flat

You mean no mountains? Yeah. It's quite flat in Novosibirsk. You can see some mountain in Krasnoyarsk's video. Some mountains are between Irkutsk and Baikal lake.
Some mountains are Ural mountains 
Actually railway roads always follow moderate relieff. I bet It was a great chellange to find right path for this trans-Russia railroad!


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

yes, for me it`s one of the greatest engineering project!
and yes, I meant flat - no mountains, but no problem!

can you upload some pics?

A friend of mine, went from Lisbon to Moscow using is bike (or sort of a thing with wheels and pedals! EHEHEH! Crazy dude!)

From today ride:


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

TKull my last incursion to Sintra I pass a black Intense 6.6 (I think) with a orange Marz, is yours?? My group on that day had 2 Santa BLT2 (one is mine), original Blur and Intense 5.5. FRO.

What tires have that Intense??


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

HI!
yes, probably (99,9% for sure!There aren`t so many bikes with that configuration) it was me!
Ardent 2.4 front, and HR 2.35 rear both running tubless ghetto style!
Sorry I don´t normally notice the bikes...

say hi, next time!


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Ardent at front os better than high roller?
And the High Roller isn't too much roling resistance, do uou do some big distances with that tires?


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Surfas, weight is only psychological as so is roling resistance! I could answer it really quickly, but let me put some words:

Yes, we can prove that tire A is better then B, bla, bla, bla, but at the end of the day, what I really want is "Porsche Feeling": Race it during the weekend, use it daily all week to work! - that means:

Bikes that can withstand a week long, without any major problem - that means: good/resistant wheels, tires that grip, suspension that really work (and I mean feel good for you - and for me is Coils!On VPPs I hated the DHX5.0), etc!
Of course I apreciate the weight weenie bike when climbing, but think that there many things that aren`t for really abuse!

That said:
Highrollers I do think they roll really good, but you can`t compare with mega-slicks
Ardents are equal if not better rolling resistance!
Bottom line: Ardents are really gripy tires that can hang on in Sintra, 99% of the terrain.
They weight +/- the same as the HR in 2.35 - 900grm.

How many kms? I think 50/60 is the longest ride that I did recently with this tires/bike.
And yes... the bike weight more than 15kg - but never had it confirm! I weight a lot more!!!! 

EHHEHE!


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

I was after the High Roller 2.35 UST Super Tacky for the front but they are difficult to get and the volume isn't a real 2.35.
The Ardent aren't available in UST right know!! Maybe at the end of the year.

Currently I use 2.1 Serac UST 750gr, because is the tire that suit to my type of mountain bike.
I need a tire that grip at Monsanto/Sintra technical greasy trails, on slippery rocks and roots but that roll really good to do 100 km/day for big crossings and that does not give problems in places like Geres, Peneda, Serra da Estrela where there aren't anything to assist us.

Thaks for the help, I'm wait for the Ardent UST soon to try.


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

If you want something that`s easy to roll and want tubless, use a normal HR ST wire with notubes. Got this setup for more than 3 years without any problems - burps/flats... what ever. 2,5 cups and that`s it!

For 100km, you can try something with less thread...

For grip - try Ardent/Minion Front in ST

For all that kind of terrain, there isn`t a perfect tire.

Sintra
Terrain - rocks, hardpack and soft terrain with roots. If you ride most of time in the rocks/hardpack (loose surface) - the HR is a great contender.
On soft soil it`s good, but if it`s too wet, try something else.
Monsanto
hardpack and some rocky with soft soil. For Monsanto something with less grip than the HR makes the ride more challenging.
I don`t like to ride anything over 5` in Mosanto! It`s not that technical! And if you have - hardtail! But I prefer not to ride in Monsanto!
Estadio Nacional has better singletracks and some technical descents!
Serra Estrela:
Hardpack with loose terrain - HR is good! Ardent better!
Geres I would run reinforced tires - 2ply.

Lousa, I would choose two tires: winter: Swampthing and in the summer - HR rear and Minion or Ardent


----------



## amaxim (Jan 7, 2010)

Just seen on TV pictures of terrific floods on Madeira... It's tragedy! All that demolished houses, bridges. The tragedy is that douzens are dead 
I wish to all Madeira people and all Portugal people to recover from all that grief. Don't let despair fill you hearts!


----------



## duartec (Feb 24, 2010)

*MTB Portugal*

Good morning!

I also Portugal, I and my group of people usually enjoy railing in northern Portugal mainly on the hills of Cabreira and Gerês!

Visit our blog: https://www.bttbrancelhe.blogspot.com/:thumbsup:









































































https://bttbrancelhe.blogspot.com

Greetings


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, it is terrible!

Nature, when "she" wants, can show how small humans are!

Helping Madeira? don`t cancel your reserves if you have them. There are news that most Hotels are good and working.

Hope this very difficult time, may pass quickly and good to see that many has already helped, and are still helping.


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

http://vholdr.com/videoPlayer/embedPlayer.swf

hello guys, I leave a short video of mountain biking this weekend in Sintra.
Some photos in www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com/


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

hello people.
leave some photos from last Friday in the Sintra hills with friends where we did the trail of the donkeys with a fabulous landscape and falls quite techniques.

I also have a new video of the ride where you can see the blog ever.
http://www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com/


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

I really like "Burro`s" Trail, but if you do all the trail, the uphill is something to remember the rest of the day! eejejjeje!

Here we go - Rochoso DH Trail - friend`s video!






Go-Pro HD/Moto3 and K2

:thumbsup:

Ps - the rain ruined some great trails! I think it would be better to take one day to fix all things...


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

hello tkul.

I liked the video, can you tell me where to start?

I can´t to see the place where it starts, I might go to it tomorrow morning.

thanks
Miguel Romão


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com/2010/03/enterno-prazer.html


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com/2010/03/enterno-prazer.html

one more vídeo by Sintra.


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com/2010/03/enterno-prazer.html

mais um vídeo de Sintra. [/ QUOTE]


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

Com a Primavera à espreita pelo buraco da fechadura. A cada dia que passa, o dia aumenta a temperatura aumenta e ciclismo também ...






 http://www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com/ [/ url]


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com [/ url]
[MEDIA=youtube]transparent[/MEDIA]


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

hello.
this is the video I made with some friends in the past weekend.
It is called the descent of Abano.

the video is in full: http://www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com

enjoy
http://vholdr.com/videoPlayer/embedPlayer.swf


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

<a href =" 



 " > Monsanto </ a> de <a href="http://vimeo.com/user3475674"> miguelromão </ a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com"> Vimeo </ a>. < / p>

mais um vídeo em Monsanto última sexta-feira


----------



## amaxim (Jan 7, 2010)

amaxim said:


> I'm planning to visit Portugal to travel by bicycle. Bicycle riding is my favorit way to discover the world.
> I am going to avoid crowded "touristic" places  At the moment I am in process of planning the rout. You advice on what it would be is needed.
> I'd like to be in Portugal in May for two or three weeks


It's going on!
We are entering Portugal in Castro Marim on 18th of May.
It's in our plan to be in Lisbon on 24th. We have no idea yet what to visit in Lisbon. We'll depart on 28th afternoon. 
Please advice me on places in Lisbon and suberbs.
In evening on 27th I will be at Rock in Rio rock-fest! The Muse is a must! :thumbsup:


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

hello guys.
already smells of spring and good weather we rails in better condition, so willing to go out with a bike is greater.
I leave the last exit in Sintra with s nice guys

*www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com*






PedrAmarela - Sintra from miguelromão on Vimeo.


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

I went to Monsanto and take my Countour with me






[URL=http://vimeo.com/10876089]Manhã no Monsanto from Surfas on Vimeo.

[/URL]

Good video Miguel!!


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

another video of a beautiful ride mtb-Lizandro in Mafra.
photos can be seen in *www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com*




Lizandro-Mafra from miguelromão on Vimeo.


----------



## Flat black (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi
I will be in Portugal, near Lisbon for the next couple weeks. I would like some recommendations on where I can rent a mountain bike and find trails maps, gps routes and guided single day rides. I found some good info on the trails in Sintra but nothing about Monsanto. Any recommendations based on personal experience would be very appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

June 27 marked days to go until the natural park of Serra D'Aires and Lamp (PNSAC ).......
can see photos and report on www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

one more vídeo in Serra D`Aire and serra dos candeeiros (Portugal)


----------



## silverstick (Jan 15, 2006)

I like it ....


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

Another video tours of days of holiday in the Algarve in the town of Castro Marim.
were several days of mountain biking with friends to enjoy the singles of the mountain.

http://www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com/2010/08/os-caminhos-de-al-gariya.html


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

Aanother video of the last ride on Sunday in the hills of Grândola. Southern Portugal.
can be seen on the blog.
http://www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com/2010/09/pedramarela-15-anos-pedalar.html


----------



## faca5 (Nov 6, 2010)

If you have more picture share with other.


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

hi,
I put another video in the Sintra hills with friends and a short chronicle of the tour.

see in http://www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com/2010/11/riding-on-friday.html


----------



## faca5 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello.

This topic doesnt dispy corect?


----------



## faca5 (Nov 6, 2010)

miguelromao said:


> hi,
> I put another video in the Sintra hills with friends and a short chronicle of the tour.
> 
> see in http://www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com/2010/11/riding-on-friday.html


thank you for info


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Thursday, 14:30.
Hot - +/- 26ºC, sunny and blue clear sky!
Waves about 1.5m high... 

Perfect day?

:thumbsup:


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

report and pictures from my day of mountain biking in the Alentejo in Montemor-o- Novo
you can see in my blog: http://www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com/2011/05/por-terras-de-seareiros.html


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

video blog and chronic in Sintra with friends on a day that made trhe trail bridges

http://www.omeuadmiravelcantinho.com/2011/06/entre-trilhos-e-pontes.html


----------



## pagasarrimendi (Nov 8, 2010)

As I miss my summers in Portugal! Try again next year with my Ibis Mojo. Greetings from Bilbao,


----------



## p.almeida (Jul 16, 2011)

sintra its a very beautiful place to ride and has nice trails :thumbsup:


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

long time no step by the forum, leave one more vídeo of MTB in Portugal
"autumn in the mountain"
you can dee in my blog :o meu admirável cantinho: Outono na serra


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

hello guys
I leave on my blog o meu admirável cantinho the last video and chronicle of a weekend in Beira Baixa in the village of Penha Garcia.


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

hello Miguel
good videos and good pics :thumbsup:

I like your blog, it's very interesting 

I love Portugal


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

The last 2011 ride


----------



## ikas (Nov 15, 2011)

Bons videos


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

One more


----------



## kikibgd (Apr 3, 2011)

hey guys can you give me some links to forums / sites that sell bikes i will be coming in portugal for 9months so i want to ride 

all i found is olx(dot)pt any other?

if anyone is in algarve area send me a PM


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

See here
Portugal Bike - Cycling in Portugal. Cycling in Europe. Biking in Portugal. Biking in Europe. Bike Tours in Portugal. Road Biking in Portugal. Mountain Biking in Portugal. Road cycling in Europe
www.themountainbikeadventure.com
Portuguese forum Fórum BTT here for foreign Foreign MountainBikers


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

From this Sunday at Monsanto and Jamor, Lisbon


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

My easter vacations at Ponte de Lima, searching in Corno do Bico - Ponte de Lima (north of Portugal) area, with some very very nice trails.


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

Raid Minas São Domingos/ VRS antónio one of the best adventures of the day ban be done in Portugal ain mountain bike.
see it in my blog o meu admirável cantinho


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Some trail riding in Monsanto - Lisbon


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice video Luis. We have to make a ride to make a film production.

Abraço


----------



## LeffeRuby (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi,

I´m new on the forum so hello everybody and greetings from Finland. 

I have been thinking to escape the incoming winter/darkness (December & January) to somewhere, where there is more sunlight and less rain - and especially no snow.
I'll be coming with my Nomad (and my better half).

Landing point could be Portugal, Algarve(?). It depends what would be a good location to stay and ride a bike.....I´m all ears here if somebody could help me out! 

Time is limited...offcourse... but I´m thinking to spend there 3 - 4 weeks.....

So what choice do I have? Could I rent a chalet or...?

And most important thing, what are the best places to ride


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Miguel.
LeffeRuby with a Nomad click here All Mountain Addict | Feeding Adventure they ride Ibis HD, Nomad they are from Lagos (Algarve) and they can help you.

A nice video from them


----------



## LeffeRuby (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you Surfas!

Very nice vid indeed..

I will try to contact them, still if anybody has more tips, ideas, apartments to rent...etc

please, let me know, thanks!


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

3 to 4 weeks? That's a lot of time!
Lately we had some strange weather, switching between cold (for portuguese standard - thats 10ºC/11ºC!) and rain, to hot and sunny (yesterday when I arrived at the car, it was 35ºC!).

With so much time available, and if you have €uros, I would go for a "MTB-Trip"

For starters, I would land in Algarve (I think it's the cheapest flights from Europe), and if weather was OK, I would stay and check Monchique Mountain - There are some trails worth to check.
Wideopenmag was there, check out: Wideopenmag's Portugal holiday snaps | wideopen magazine
There, with good weather (and I belive you'll get good weather), Beach+bike+rest - and you'll get batteries 100% charged!

Next, I would go north, visit Lisbon, and ride in Sintra. I ride a lot, and know a lot of trails around Portugal, and IMO, this is one of the greatest places to ride. 
It's green, good DH tracks (can be riden with a Nomad no problem) and a lot... tons of trails.
If you're on Sunday, you can come with our ridding group (Enduro Style).

After, I would go to Lousã.
For me, it's one of the greatest sites to do DH.
Good tracks, lots of fun, and you can experience where the V10 Carbon was develop with Peat.
I can give you contacts for uplifts and guide.

So in these 3 sites, you would have plenty to visit (tourism) and biking.
Up north, you'll also have awesome trails, and Porto is a good spot to stay and relax.

For your travels, it's best to rent a car (commercial vehicle if you're only 2 persons)

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LeffeRuby (Dec 9, 2011)

Tkul said:


> Just my 2 cents.


Wow, I don't know where to start...thank you so much for the huge information package :thumbsup:

Refering to the time that I´m planning to spend in Portugal, I have to say that traveling and biking make me feel that I'm alive, so I´m ready to spend all my money and holidays chasing that feeling  ...and I really want to escape snow, christmas and definitely Santa Claus...I dont believe in that old fart :skep:

Could you tell something about the weather usually in December & January.... I wouldn´t mind something like 10ºC/11ºC. Rain is another story though...

I really have to check these mtb - trips also, usually they cost a fortune, but we'll see...

I truly believe that having a local "guide" or fellow biker would be the ideal option...
On the other hand I have plenty of time to get lost and hopefully found


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Leffe,

December / January, normally we've got cold weather.
Saying this it really doesn't compare with north Europe!

You can check here the temperatures around the year. Max, med, min.

Instituto de Meteorologia, IP Portugal

Choose English, and you can check the temperatures we had in previous years.

Normally, we ride every month and dec and jan temperatures can reach 0 or 1 C.

Algarve is a bit warmer, and north a bit colder.
In lousa, one year in feb. we add snow (1cm height), in the middle section rain and wet, and at bottom, it was wet a warmer.

Regarding money, I'll write latter.
If I'm available, it wouldbe great to show our trails on a Sunday morning.


----------



## LeffeRuby (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you again, Tkul ... very valuable information
It is colder than what I thought at the turn of January .. still much better than in Finland ..

We have to try to organize a Sunday ride, as soon as the exact dates have been confirmed, thank you for the offer. :thumbsup:

I will try to find accommodation prices, so I have about the idea of ​​the costs over several weeks

Anyway it looks like the destination is going to be Portugal no matter the weather - your country just seems to offer the perfect surroundings for mtb biking.


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes at least you've got DAY and NIGHT in the same day! 
January is a long way to come... so, send me a Private Message when it comes close to your holidays.

Money:
In every Country, price meals varies a lot, and it's good to have something to compare with.
For ex. BigMac Menu (chips/Coke/burger) is around 6€. On a medium restaurant, prices can vary between 10€ and 20€, but if you look careful I think you'll find cheap meals around everywhere!
Higher prices can also be found, but a restaurant with a good relation between: quality/food/price, comes around at 15€/20€.

Gasoline and Diesel are a bit expensive if you compare with Spanish prices. At this moment, Diesel worth 1.499€, and Gasoline I think it's 1.7€.

If you come on holidays, try to avoid the highway - it's best to sight seeing, and you can really enjoy some sight viewing!

Algarve to Lisbon, near Atlantic Ocean, has one of the greatest Caps. The view there is beautiful, even during winter!

Hotels, and everything else, you can book using the usual web sites, like booking.
You can try and call the hotels directly. Sometimes, you can have better deals!

Portugal is a secure country, but that doesn't mean we're assault/violence free!
An eye on pick-poking while you stay in Urban areas and an eye on the bike is something to look for.
Other than that, enjoy the country in it's plenitude and joy.

Portuguese, in general are friendly! Communication can be have without proper English.

You'll not regret... EVEN IF IT'S IN JANUARY!

PS - today is something like 30ºC, sun, and blue skies!!!!!!!! If you do surf... bring the board!!!


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

The weather, is something that it wouldn't be predictable these days. It's crazy, today we have 27º next week will drop more than 10 degrees!!
In the beginning of the year we had fantastic weather to ride.






(offtopic) Hope that my next video I'll put here will be with a test on a Tallboy LTc :thumbsup:


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Surfas,

I think for someone coming from North Europe, will appreciate the weather, even if we say it's cold (like in previous years).

Offtopic: that's a long stem 90mm?


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Tkul said:


> I think for someone coming from North Europe, will appreciate the weather, even if we say it's cold (like in previous years).


For sure :thumbsup:
In the movie? Yes, is a 90mm stem.


----------



## LeffeRuby (Dec 9, 2011)

Again, thank you very much for everything, I hope this is a good information package also to others conquesting Portugal by bike.

And you are right about the temperature, it will not harm me even if it is close to zero there...

Finally, here in the North, the air begins to warm up, so it's time to start hunting the lost biking condition... 

Tkul, I will contact you closer to the trip ....
Surfas, thanks for the video clips, they woke up my interest in doing a biking trip to Portugal.


----------



## jimmyvlb (May 20, 2010)

This summer I'm going to the region of Castanheira de Pera, where you have some great trails as well. I was there last year, but didn't bring my bike :madman: .


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Another video searching the trail in Sintra (Dimas, Humidos, Viuva, Fofinhos)


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Monsanto at the end of the day


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Another one


----------



## jalves (Aug 11, 2011)

Well Done Surfas!

Quando vejo os teus vídeos fico com vontade de sair de casa montado na minha GT!

Sabes onde posso arranjar informações actualizadas sobre os trilhos (MST e grande Lisboa)?


When I saw your videos, I wish to mount my GT and ride!

Do you happen to know where to find info regarding trails in Lisbon?


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks :thumbsup:

Information ... no!
You need to joint to a group ride or search by yourself at Monsanto there are a lot of trails, tech and walkers trail for the xc crowd, some ramps ... very narrow singletracks


----------



## chrispes (Dec 6, 2012)

Sintra is beautiful i rode there once with a couple of mates...


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

More


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

While many countries are with bad weather (UK, Canada, German ...) here in our little country look at the weather this last Sunday morning in Sintra at the last ride of 2012


----------



## Fredje (Jan 10, 2013)

This summer I made a bike roadtrip and also stopped, by coincidence, in Sintra.... awesome! The region is really beautifull, the trails are flow and the riders are super friendly. I certainly will go back some day


----------



## H-erbert (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi i'm coming to Porto at March for a 3-4 weeks and like to go ride. Are here someone who knows good trails near Porto and like to show those. I've watch Surfas videos, those are awesome and i like to go ride also those places.


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

If you want something like DH/Enduro/AM:

Bikepark Ponte de Lima

I think over here, there are users from Porto and nearby.

Bikepark Ponte de Lima: Chesty Cam


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Another one


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

My solo ride at Palmela, great trails


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Night ride with my buddies at Monsanto, Lisbon. Fantastic nights in August with 18/20º














and some 1AM snack


----------



## thebigwheel (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, great vids and photos! I'm an Aussie travelling around Europe with my bike and am going to be in Sintra from this coming Sunday 15 June for 10 days. Can anyone recommend the best trails to start with? Or if anyone is out riding it would be awesome if I could tag along. I'm a XC rider on full suspension. Cheers.


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

bakers_delight said:


> Hi, great vids and photos! I'm an Aussie travelling around Europe with my bike and am going to be in Sintra from this coming Sunday 15 June for 10 days. Can anyone recommend the best trails to start with? Or if anyone is out riding it would be awesome if I could tag along. I'm a XC rider on full suspension. Cheers.


Hello
This weekend it's hot here, not many riders at Sintra, but if temperature drops you can find xc riders here 
https://www.google.pt/maps/dir//38....-9.3977168,18z/data=!4m3!4m2!1m0!1m0?hl=pt-PT
or 
https://www.google.pt/maps/dir//38....-9.4226523,19z/data=!4m3!4m2!1m0!1m0?hl=pt-PT

you could start at Sintra village and go to the castle, there are signs that you can follow.
Hope I help, and enjoy. Sintra are better for Enduro/DH but there are good xc trails.


----------



## thebigwheel (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks very much Surfas, yep it's hot right now huh! I'm just down the coast and it's 36 degrees. I'm arriving late on Sunday and it looks like there'll be some cooler temps next week and into next weekend so that'll be good. I'm used to riding well into the 30's in Australia anyway, so am happy to take what I can get.

I'll check out the links, cheers for that. I've done a little downhill in the past but am keen to do more whilst over here. Can you give me any tips on good entry level to intermediate DH runs in Sintra? Thanks again.


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes, here https://www.google.pt/maps/dir//38....-9.4545595,13z/data=!4m3!4m2!1m0!1m0?hl=pt-PT
you have some trails, and can find some fellows to ride with, go to Monge you have some good trail there, and here https://www.google.pt/maps/dir//38....8,285m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m3!4m2!1m0!1m0?hl=pt-PT you have a trail to Malveira da Serra, and it's a great trail


----------



## thebigwheel (Feb 5, 2013)

Cheers Surfas I really appreciate the info.


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Back to Monsanto, Lisbon some little park in our city full of trail


----------



## miguelromao (Nov 8, 2009)

Póvoa de Lanhoso , near Braga , northern Portugal a great place to ride your bike


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi u all!

In a few weeks i´m going to translate temporaly at Oeiras, and want to take with me the bike (not sure if full sus. or the steel hardtail) and do some trails in sintra, take some hydratation by sagres in guincho and turn back home by the bike line to cascais and the marginal.

What trails recommend me?

And what about the monsanto? 

Thanks! Obrigado!


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi
Monsanto is a little park in Lisbon but with good trails (some ramps), Sintra more hard core but fantastic trails and many fire roads, in Sintra you can find trails in Monge and Peninha
For trails take the full sus for riding open fire roads and streets the hardtail do


----------



## truelonghorn (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi,

I'll be in Porto/Coimbra Sept 25th-28th and looking for a place to rent a mountain bike and get out for a ride. Any guidance on where to go for rental and trails in Porto area? Anything close that would allow me to ride to the trails/trailhead?

Thanks,

D


----------

